# 2 foot tank what tropical fish could a put in it



## 123fruitybooty (Dec 19, 2010)

hi iv got a 2 foot tank cold water at the min but about to go tropical, what fish would you suggest to put in it? cheers. :001_cool:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Would you prefer a community tank (that is, many different species that are compatible mixed together), a biotope or a species aquarium? 

Generally speaking, most fish upto 8cm/3" should be fine. This includes the majority of small Tetras, Barbs, Danios, Rasboras, Dwarf Cichlids (e.g. Keyholes, Kribensis and other Pelvicachromis species, Flag cichlids and Apistogramma if you can meet their water quality requirements), certain Anabantoids, Corydoras Catfish and certain species of L no. Plecs such as the smaller Panaque, Hypancistrus and Peckoltia species.

Is there anything in particular that you like the look of?


----------



## 123fruitybooty (Dec 19, 2010)

Id prefer a community tank, liking the look of neon tetras and some plecs. cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

123fruitybooty said:


> Id prefer a community tank, liking the look of neon tetras and some plecs. cheers


Be careful when you choose your Plec, I say Plec in the singular form because for a tank of this size, I'd only keep one. Many species of Plec can grow very large, especially some of the more common species. Don't buy any Plec on impulse and always research the name before buying it on PlanetCatfish • the online home of aquarium catfishes


----------



## 123fruitybooty (Dec 19, 2010)

would you say the sp(L169) would be suitable or not? cheers:001_cool:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

123fruitybooty said:


> would you say the sp(L169) would be suitable or not? cheers:001_cool:


L169 is commonly sold in the shops as the Gold Stripe Plec, it grows to about 8cm/3" so it would be ideal for a 2ft tank. Make sure you provide Panaque species with a small species on which they can rasp, as the wood contains an essential organic chemical called lignin which is like the aquatic version of fibre. Many species of L no. Plec rely on this chemical to aid digestion, considering that many species are wood-eaters.


----------

